# 2x4 or 4x8 layout dilema



## FSHtoyman01 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking into creating a 2x4 or 4x8 layout. (my first train and vehicle layout) A 2x4 answers my money and space concerns, but a 4x8 would allow me more diorama space. Plus a 2x4 wouldn't allow for the train to actually work.

suggestions: 


1. should I Wait for the money to build the 4x8 or quench my thirst for a train layout? 

2. Bachmann or Life Like ( Power lock) ?

Please if you have any suggestions reply. 


Charles ( FSHtoyman)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FSHtoyman01 said:


> I am looking into creating a 2x4 or 4x8 layout. (my first train and vehicle layout) A 2x4 answers my money and space concerns, but a 4x8 would allow me more diorama space. Plus a 2x4 wouldn't allow for the train to actually work.
> 
> suggestions:
> 
> ...



2'x4' is small. 
And your all ready thinking about not being big enough.

Why don't you start with a 4'x8' and just add more stuff to it when you have the money. You don't have to build it in a day.

What your going to do is build a small one then end up expanding it anyway.

2'x4' not a bad size for a N or Z gauge starter layout.

How are you going to fit one of your big tractor trailers on the 2'x4'?
Just my opinion, but I would plan on the biggest space you can find and add to it as you go along..

By the way welcome to this site. 
I know you from the other?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 4 x 8 with a 4x4 L. I have all of the lines running but have nothing more than track on the 4 x 4 area. I have been working on the 4 x 8 for more than a year now. By doing it this way I can run the trains as I wish or build the layout.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

As earlier post stated 2'x4' is too small for HO for many reasons one namely curve radius would be too small for large modern locos to operate on properly, and you would grow dissatisfied quickly.
If you want simple when it comes to track I would go with Kato track slightly more expensive but once again this is a hobby built for the long haul, not a quick impulse. You would be quickly dissatisfied with EZ track and Power lock in no time flat. I know been there done that. can even write a chapter of a book.
Take your time build a layout you will be happy to grow with for the long ride.
If in fact you do want either of those tracks look on Ebay there is plenty for sale less priceline than new.
Most of all have fun; "it's built rite in."


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

For track I used Atlas flex track on cork road bed. In the long run it is more work but there is no limitation on the pieces available. Also it cost less. With a dermal and some imagination any piece can be made. Snap track can be used for areas such as bridges that require more support.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey FSH, I would go with the 4x8. Unless you have a 2x4 piece laying around, it is likely you will have to buy a whole 4x8 anyway. I am not even sure what you could do on a 2x4 other than a diorama.


----------

